# Some fish shots



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

These were all taken with my new Macro Lens (100mm f3.5) I need to do some more tweaking but they are not bad.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice shots... Awesome colors on the Ram (3rd pic down).


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad you say? lol

I could see those on a magazine cover or website. Very cool.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm a big panduro fan.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice photos! Love the shots of the apistos!!!! Good job, Rich! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks folks, the camera is a Pentax K10d.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

what are those 1cm powder blue snails called  

congrats' *Turbowagon* on your winning PTF photo!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, very Good shots, Rich!
My favorite is that female A. Viejita – nice colored indeed


----------

